# Dentist



## KazT (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi. I have a real phobia about dentists and now need to find one in Dubai. Can anyone recommend a good, english speaking dentist who is also understanding towards people with a huge fear of dentists? Thanks


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Medicentres in Motor City has a good dentist. Dr Rachid Najim

I was similar to you, but he's got me in the chair without too much swearing.

MediCentres | Doctors


----------



## KazT (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you for your quick response


----------



## Anabelle (Dec 5, 2011)

All the dentists at Drs Nicolas & Asp. are English speaking. They have branches all over Dubai. I've yet to visit for myself but my son has seen one of the paediatric dentist's for some work and she was brilliant with him, so I'll be using them myself and hoping for a similar experience. Good luck...


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

Not sure if my insurance package will include cleanings....how much can I expect to pay for routine dental work?


----------



## mrsm (Aug 5, 2011)

KazT said:


> Hi. I have a real phobia about dentists and now need to find one in Dubai. Can anyone recommend a good, english speaking dentist who is also understanding towards people with a huge
> fear of dentists? Thanks


Hi,
Dr Ashee Rajabali or Dr Naima Alvi Bawany, both UK trained dentists who have practised in UK and are at Cocoona Centre for Aesthetic transformation in Al Wasl Road, Umm Suqqeim 1.


----------



## boom2014 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Dutch Dentist Dubai*

Hi all,
Last week I visited dutch dentist Evelien Zijp. She was recommend via friend who was content with her. My friend was right. All my life I was scared for the dentist, but after I visited Evelien Zijp I don’t have fear anymore. She was very kind and explained every step of the treatment. The later I experienced as exquisite. So anybody who is still in search for a dentist, please go to Dutch Dentist Dubai.
Dutch Dentist Dubai Evelien Zijp


----------

